

Ask HN: Why memcached over Redis? - speg

Our local celebrity tech company CEO recently said: &quot;If you are a web developer and you use Redis for something where Memcached would do, I don&#x27;t know what to say to you.&quot;<p>Hard to explain your reasons in 144 characters, and Googling gives me mixed information. Seems the consensus was they are about the same. So what are the nitty gritty details that put memcached over the top?
======
davismwfl
I think his/her statement is pretty interesting. Because specifically it says
"where memcached would do". Which to me is not bashing Redis but stating
Memcached is better at being a key/value store. My guess as to the logic
behind that statement is that memcached scales quite differently than Redis in
that memcached is a very flat scaling, and is much easier to scale/configure
than a properly setup Redis cluster. These advantages mean you go back to
worrying about the problem at hand rather than deploying and managing the
cluster.

------
rubiquity
Memcached is a cache. Redis is a remote system for storing data structures.

